

Original source code for Prince of Persia posted to Github - fabriceleal
http://www.tuaw.com/2012/04/17/original-source-code-for-prince-of-persia-posted-to-github/

======
dalke
Original HN thread from last year:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3851605>

------
fabriceleal
Github repo: <https://github.com/jmechner/Prince-of-Persia-Apple-II>

